# I know you want to enter a contest(: Its fun!



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Come here and show off your horse! I'm looking at your best photos of your horse you can enter as many as you want! the more photos you enter the better your chances are at winningI will be picking 1st,2nd,3rd,4th,5th,6th,7th,8th,9th,&10th. 

You could also enter my second contest. Tell me why your horse is the best and include a photo. I'll be picking Horse of the forum Just say why you love the horse, how he has made a difference in your life, etc. If you win either of these i will make you a awesome computer background if you wish. I will photo shop your photo and put your favorite quote in it 

Here is one i did of the horses at my barn (This was a super fast one i didnt really feel like putting effects to it, but i like i anyways(







: )


----------

